# Mr.Wonderful



## Prairie Smoker (Dec 2, 2012)

I had some Mr.Wonderful when I went to the Calgary Stampede. There is a smoke I would love to get my hands on again. I liked it becaues it fucked me up. I lost all sense of time. Fucken great.


----------



## maximum (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you ever find another source?


----------



## SuperMrHYDRO (Apr 30, 2013)

Oregon's Finest in Portland has a very nice stock of this strain!


----------



## beacon43 (May 23, 2013)

I want to get that stock, seems to interesting for me.


----------



## Super Subliminal (May 24, 2013)

Love the name


----------



## beacon43 (Jan 21, 2014)

beacon43 said:


> I want to get that stock, seems to interesting for me.


http://www.airticketbooking.net


----------



## Alex Gold (Apr 10, 2015)

SuperMrHYDRO said:


> Oregon's Finest in Portland has a very nice stock of this strain!


I live in QC so I am not going to Portland for it. Any dispensaries in Canada got it? Mr.wonderful is selling seeds on his website but I dont want to grow it myself.


----------

